# WV weekend



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I definitely got my blue lining fix in for the summer. I got up early Saturday morning, around 4:30AM, and headed east. I had camp set up by 8:30AM and was on the water from then until about 8:00PM. Yesterday morning I was up about daylight, packed up camp and fished until noon before heading back to Ohio. I caught about 50/50 rainbows and brookies. The brookies almost all came on dries, small haystack comparaduns mostly, and a lot of the rainbows I caught on a large olive wooly bugger. Here's a few pics.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice fish...nothing like catching a mixed bag of trout...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome weekend! Great pics! I really like the underwater shot.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice! Love that underwater shot.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great pics. Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried, tried, and tried again to get an underwater pic of a brookie like that. They just would not cooperate. I had almost given up, then I saw that bow was hooked really well and got a few good shots of it. I also lost a really nice rainbow in that area that I had hooked on a small haystack dry fly. I fought it for a minute or so on my 3wt and got it close to the net, and the split second that I saw the fish was barely hooked it thumped its tail and pulled the hook free.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ohh you took the glass


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I tried, tried, and tried again to get an underwater pic of a brookie like that. They just would not cooperate. I had almost given up, then I saw that bow was hooked really well and got a few good shots of it. I also lost a really nice rainbow in that area that I had hooked on a small haystack dry fly. I fought it for a minute or so on my 3wt and got it close to the net, and the split second that I saw the fish was barely hooked it thumped its tail and pulled the hook free.


3wt. You're learning. There is a 1wt calling your name somewhere... 
[/COLOR] 
Nice fish and pics by the way!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool report, those tail fins on the bow bows are huge! Great colors on all the fish, wish I fished WV while I still lived in Ohio.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

cool man...I'm way jealous


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Tinknocker1 said:


> ohh you took the glass


Absolutely. My only real goal was to catch a trout on the beater glass, and it caught several! The species count on the Featherlight is now up to 9: largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, and rock bass, creek chubs, bluegill, carp, brook trout, and rainbow trout.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> 3wt. You're learning. There is a 1wt calling your name somewhere...
> [/COLOR]
> Nice fish and pics by the way!




Haha, I want one, and will have one in time. The bigger rainbows pushing 14" or so were really putting up a fight on the 3wt with 5X tippet. I lost a really nice rainbow that I think was in the 16-17" range. I fought it for at least a minute, and just as I got it close to the net, I saw the fish was barely hooked. One tail thump and he was gone, the hook pulled free! Oh well, you win some you lose some, and I won plenty over the weekend to be too disappointed over that fish.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Absolutely. My only real goal was to catch a trout on the beater glass, and it caught several! The species count on the Featherlight is now up to 9: largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, and rock bass, creek chubs, bluegill, carp, brook trout, and rainbow trout.



sweet i have a older Heddon takes some getting used to but fun to fish with


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice to see home water and fish are doing well with the extra water flows. 

The glass rods are sweet for sure as I have a Scott F601 that is awesome stick. They really take getting used to after casting fast action graphite.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Few fish are more beautiful than a brookie. What are camping and licensing fees like for non-residents in WV these days?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

anglerNpurgatory said:


> Few fish are more beautiful than a brookie. What are camping and licensing fees like for non-residents in WV these days?


Full year NR is $78

Camping in State Parks is $25 on up but camping on NP boundaries can be free on up to 10 bucks depending on where you go.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> Full year NR is $78
> 
> Camping in State Parks is $25 on up but camping on NP boundaries can be free on up to 10 bucks depending on where you go.


This is the first year in probably 6-7 years that I did not purchase a full year license. Usually I make enough trips to make it worth it, but I won't this year. For my 2-days license, Conservation/Law Enforcement stamp, trout stamp, and National Forest Stamp, it cost me $39 for the weekend. If I do make another trip I just have to buy the single day fishing tags at $3/day.


----------

